# Hymer 550 fridge replacement.



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

We've been happily living in our 1992 Hymer 550 in a Greek boatyard for the last 6 weeks whilst repairing a boat. Now, just as it is getting seriously hot, the fridge has packed in. We got the local refrigeration man out and he says that it is kaput.

Does anyone know of a suitable replacement? The old one is an Electrolux Model No RH275 75cm high, 48cm wide and the internal depth is 30cm. What sort of a job is it to fit one?


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

What sort of fridge is it ?
3 way, gas, 12v and 240v ?
These can usually be repaired. Any pictures?
More information would help :wink:


----------



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

It is a 3-way fridge. It is installed in the van, so pictures wouldn't really be any use. 

According to the Greek refrigeration man, it was filled with ammonia - which apparently is no longer available here. He also said that it was so old that it was not worth doing anything with it.

We will be leaving for the UK in 2 weeks time, so will just have to do without. I had thought of changing to a compressor fridge and wondered if any would fit. We will be arriving in the UK via Dover and driving north to Leeds, so if anyone knows of any 12v fridge wizards in between those two places, please let us know. Cheers.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you considered returning via Bad Waldsee as I am sure Hymer would be able to sort things out for you.

Mike


----------



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

No we hadn't, but having looked up where Bad Waldsee is, we may do - we have friends that live not very far away. I can't really see Hymer being interested in a 22 year old van, but they may be able to suggest a replacement.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you will be pleasantly surprised at what they will do for you, according to favourable reports.Do let us know how you get on.

cabby


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Fridge*

We had a 1990 Hymer. We also had problems with the fridge so bit the bullet and bought a new one. We viewed the old one once it was out of the van.....it was just a heap of rust and had completely collapsed!! How it kept working, we could not understand. Unless you know yours is much younger than 1992, yours might be in a similar state. All metal items have a certain lifespan.

It sounds as if it has de-gassed itself. There are some caravan breakers in UK with fridges ... Just Google them.

We bought our brand new replacement at a very good offer price from Magnum Motorhomes...indeed have just purchased another fridge for our current motorhome (1994) from them.

Best of luck
Sundial


----------



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. We have a caravan breaker 10 miles from where we live - having checked the price of compressor fridges, that will be the first thing to investigate.
Best wishes to all.


----------

